# REMINGTON CTI 105



## BOARHUNTER (Jun 13, 2007)

HELLO,BOYS.HAS SOMEONE TEST THE NEW REMINGTON CTI :sniper:

IS THIS GUN RELIABLE . CAN J USE THE GUN IN BOARHUNTING ??


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Go to shotgun world. Some there have shot it and given reports.


----------

